# Best Temporary options



## Helicopter_red (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi hoping somebody could guide me with what my best temporary options are?

Leave it alone and just wait to get it resprayed?

Can I fill in with a paint pen wipe fill wipe until level then just deal with a heavy wax or sealer

Reason I want a temporary job if it won't stand out more than it does now, is that I live on a main road but am planning to move next year so don't wish to repair before I move in case it happens again in the meantime

Would a cheap smart repair work? I can feel the scratch with my nail

__
https://flic.kr/p/2285QTR


__
https://flic.kr/p/DZgaG5


















It goes along both doors but it may polish out on the front door would be touch and go


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Depends on how much it bugs you! Rubbing paint in May hide it but it's always going to be there. Smart repair is a good option between bodyshop and touch in but if you are thinking of a mobile repair and you are on the road, that will limited what he can do (not many would want to paint a couple of doors in the street). Give one a ring and have a chat?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

All flat and polish work imo


----------



## Helicopter_red (Oct 28, 2017)

Cheers Guys 
Any clues on how hard and how thick Peugeot paint is?
may have a go of just filling the scratch to hopefully take the edge off of it and then polish the not so bad bits then get it all resprayed once we have moved or go to sell the car
As title it is only a temporary fix i'm interested in

Also any recommendations on a thick polish sealant to give some gloss and hopefully blend once paint is filled in


----------

